# The proper way to groom a Golden?



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

You probably shouldn't of mentioned that you have a friend that shaves his Golden. Be prepared to be bombarded with a slew of negative comments related to that.

Any professional groomer should know how to properly groom a Golden. More than likely, your Golden won't be the first one they've groomed. Just tell them to wash him, cut his nails and trim him up around the ears, neck and feet and he'll be good to go.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

JDK said:


> Any professional groomer should know how to properly groom a Golden. .


 
I wouldn't count on it


----------



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you. I just talked to the lady at the GR rescue I got him from and she is recommending someone. 

The guy who shaved his isn't actually a friend. More of an acquaintance. I ran into him at the dog park several years ago and he had shaved his dog. It was summer. But it seemed cruel to me.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I wouldn't count on it


I wouldn't count on it either. There are some really bad ones out there.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I wouldn't count on it either. There are some really bad ones out there.


Ahh, I guess you're right. I've gotten some bad hairtcuts myself. In my area, a groomer that didn't know what they were doing would be out of a job real quick and would have no choice but to resort to a place like Petsmart for employment since everybody at the independent shops are in cahoots. Every once in awhile you see some new groomer open up a shop and within 3-4 months they're gone cause they've lost all their customers. Thankfully, a good friend of the family has been a professional groomer for well over 20 years and takes extra special care of JJ every 6 weeks.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

just tell them to clean up feet and ears and do nails... there is not much more you would want them to do... and don't shave no matter what they tell you, there are plenty of threads about shaving goldens and it really is not a good idea... 

if you go to the groomer and tell them you want him cleaned up... they should know what to do


----------

